# Overnight parking at Dover



## tomandali (May 19, 2005)

As a Northerner travelling to Dover to catch an early morning ferry. Is it possible to park up on the docks the night before in relative peace?? or any other nearby suggestions welcome.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Alison.
After the parking meters 'close' it is possible to park overnight on the Marine Parade in Dover. We use it regularly as do many others.
We will be using it next week, either Sunday or Monday night for a 7.00am ferry.

Leave before the parking meter system starts next morning.

Others will say cross the channel and park up on the other side.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Alison and welcome to the forum!

When you look on the left side of the forum home page you will find (approx. in the middle) under "Motorhome Databases" our "Campsites & WildSpots" database.

Search for my entries at "St Margaret's at Cliffe". There are two nice spots not too far from Dover. Just mind possible traffic jams in the morning.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Re overnight parling at Dover.*

Hi Allison! and WELCOME. Let me run true to form...and suggest you catch the next available ferry rather than waste a night in Dover. We almost always arrive earlier than planned - we do 380 miles just to get to the docks - and often catch an earlier ferry, but have sometimes been charged extra ... about a tenner or so. All of the (Seafrance) ferries we have transferred to are never full anyway. Then after a good nights sleep in the Calais 'sans billets' car park you can get a head start from the rest of the jolly crowd, and NO traffic jams.

TIP: Leave your lane ticket on display. Shows you are using the ferries.

Texas


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Texas,Sounds as if you are parking on the dock, usually we just charge off the ferry & make for the seafront aire but now it is much reduced in size I can see problems in the summer. Which way do you turn for your spot?


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Hi mikesha! Off the ferry, on the exit road you'll pass the carpark on your left BEFORE you leave the ferry complex (look out for the P&O SEAFRANCE ticket portacabins), failing that, go to the roundabout as if you were heading for Calais centre. Stay on the roundabout and take the road back to the ferry terminal and look out for the smallish signs 'sans billets', head for the car park that says 'sans billets', - home to the ticket offices for the P/O, Seafrance ferries - as if you were going to buy a ticket for Dover. Pick a spot and simply park up. You'll find that you are not the only one spending the night there. The area is patrolled by security staff with dogs, so is nice and safe. But be warned, the toilets etc are located at the end of a long walk down to the ferry buildings and there is a continuous noise, also the area is well lit, but if you're tired you'll hardly notice it. A few minutes after leaving the ferry you can be sleeping soundly. In the morning (assuming your parked facing the ferry complex) simply turn left onto the road running past the car park - the one leading to the roundabout - and Bobs your uncle.

This sounds complicated...but it isn't.


Texas.


----------

